# Liver of Beer and $200 to spend...



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Well the wife is out at a seminar for two days and I plan on sitting here, having some beer ("White Man Can Hop", great hoppy pilsner that those who will be at the NOVA herf will be getting), watching the never ending home run contest, and I have $200 to spend. What should I buy? This will be the first box purchase and whichever recieves more votes, that will be the winner. The order will be placed when I am seeing double and ready to go to bed. 

Remember, I am a teacher, so this money needs to be spent wisely. If you want to pm me more info, that is welcomed as well. 

:al Thanks everyone, and have a great evening. :al


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

SLR Regios or A's


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Bolivar Inmensas and you have 15 bucks left over. I like going under budget.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

RASS or Bolivar royal coronas, worth the extra $20.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> Bolivar Inmensas and you have 15 bucks left over. I like going under budget.


How are they Sean, typical Boli flavor?...Just got a box of Boli CG's from them and was thinking about picking up the Inmensas.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Bolivar Inmensas and you have 15 bucks left over. I like going under budget.


 :tpd: $15.00 will get you a torch lighter to smoke them bad boys ! I like to spend it all.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, everyone, here is where i need your input, i am all ears and this 6.6% beer is doing just fine.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

StudentSmoker said:


> How are they Sean, typical Boli flavor?...Just got a box of Boli CG's from them and was thinking about picking up the Inmensas.


I haven't had any from his batch but the ones I had (last year) were excellent and they are a smart buy at that price. I haven't asked about the box codes yet ... perhaps I should before y'all do :dr.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I've also seen Mag. 46's for 185 and HDM Epi. 1's for 170 (great deal). The Boli's that Sean told you to get are full bodied, the Mag. 46's will be middle of the road, and the HDM's are more mild-med. All 3 will be a great representation of each brand.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I've got their list on an Excel spreadsheet...ENE 06, JUN 05. They must have got more in, they sent me this list about 2/3 weeks ago.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

How's it coming?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

6 beers and a glass of red wine, back to the beer. Just opened #7


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

#8:al 

Lets make this a countdown,


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I have to admit purchasing while drinking can be dangerous, but will always lead to good times. :al :w


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

What did you decide to go with?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

clampdown said:


> 6 beers and a glass of red wine, back to the beer. Just opened #7


Rob, is that you?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I finished with a nice round number of 10, but I was hoping to get more responses. This will be carried over one more day, and I will just have to drink more beer and sit on here tonight...wait, I should be more enthusiastic about that, what a night this will be, again. :al


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

clampdown said:


> I finished with a nice round number of 10, but I was hoping to get more responses. This will be carried over one more day, and I will just have to drink more beer and sit on here tonight...wait, I should be more enthusiastic about that, what a night this will be, again. :al


Ahhhh - come on now - hit that submit button - 

Here is what I ordered last night:
El Rey Del Mundo - Choix Supreme 
Cohiba Siglo VI Box of 10

And here is what I have ordered since I got shoved/jumped over the edge -  
Trinidad Reyes 
Cohiba - Siglo IV 
Partagas 898 Varnished 
Partagas Series 4 
Saint Luis Rey - Petit Coronas

Now I'm so poor I can't even pay attention - :r

Ron


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd suggest a box of VR Famosos.
$200-$205 most reliable vendors, great ROTT, even better with age.
Great flavor, medium strength, overall enjoyable smoke.
:2


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

15 Monte #2s or 25 Partagas Serie D no4 and both will leave you money to splurge on an opus X or Paddy 64.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

RGD said:


> Ahhhh - come on now - hit that submit button -
> 
> Here is what I ordered last night:
> El Rey Del Mundo - Choix Supreme
> ...


I just picked up 5 bottles of red wine. Now I am not going to drink all five tonight. The plan is to go through 2, and I know the slope will be there for me to fall down. I dont know if my body can take all of these damn slopes.

Humidor Slope-5 
Tupador Slope-2
Cigar Slope-Over 800
Cutter Slope-1 Xikar and 1 punch
Lighter Slope-1 Xikar lighter and 2 colibri
Travel Cases Slope-1 Xikar case, and 1 aluminum case.
ISOM Slope-to be continued...


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

clampdown said:


> I just picked up 5 bottles of red wine. Now I am not going to drink all five tonight. The plan is to go through 2, and I know the slope will be there for me to fall down. I dont know if my body can take all of these damn slopes.


Man, I think I need to start hangin with you!:al


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

Get something that you can smoke now. A box of 98 du Prince for $204.00 shipped. Excellent cigars and if you don't like them I'll buy what is left and pay the shipping to me.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

1 bottle down, and it is only 8 pm, damn its early. still taking info on what to buy.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

You've talked me into buying something tonight. I know I'm going with RASS, not sure what else though.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I talked you into it, damn and to think i might get two boxes to match the two bottles i am drinking. I hope i dont open and third and have to make that third purchase.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Damn, should i open the third?


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Damn, should i open the third?


Hell yeah, beer #7 and counting here.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

we are a bad duo...ok, three has been opened. And a beer is on the table with it.


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

The Mag 46's smoke good young and get better as they set. I'd go with those.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Partagas shorts and keep 75 for your self


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

its done... mags 46 and psd 4


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

WTH happened to $200? :mn 
(or was it couple of 10 packs?)


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

clampdown said:


> we are a bad duo...ok, three has been opened. And a beer is on the table with it.


So how're you doing this morning?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Feeling good, before I went to bed I had two nice big cups of water, took some asprin, woke up at 7 am, ready for a new day. 

Well, in terms of spending more then I did, I had two bottles and well why not get two boxes. It all seemed so right at the time.  

I will post pics when they arrive, thanks everyone.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Well, in terms of spending more then I did, I had two bottles and well why not get two boxes. It all seemed so right at the time.


Slippery slope anyone?? Good idea with the water too-i find they help prevent hangovers well.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

you got into your third bottle of wine - with beer - in a single night? dude...

:BS


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

UH OH. Round 3 tonight? 

Menu:
Smoked Ribs
Burgers
Cole Slaw
Red Skin Potato(e) Salad

Drinks:
Beer
Wine
Evan Williams Single B.

Habanos to purchase: We shall see.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I ended up going a little crazy the other night: 
'03 Boli CG's
'01 HDM Churchills
'06 R&J Short Churchills

My name is Paul and I'm a cigaroholic.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

They've Arrived. Pics To Come


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

They've got RASS for 158. Great price for one of my favorite smokes.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> They've got RASS for 158. Great price for one of my favorite smokes.


Dammit you may be the devil himself.  I tried not to pay attention.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Boli RC all the way


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

SS, I am thinking abotu these, i just have no room. I need to unload some NC


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

clampdown said:


> SS, I am thinking abotu these, i just have no room. I need to unload some NC


I'll take them off your hands!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> I'll take them off your hands!


what are you interested in? Other then my anjeo's


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

clampdown said:


> what are you interested in? Other then my anjeo's


That's about it!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Clamp...anybody home? What did you decide on?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

my friend and i were just messing around on the internet and passed out, nothing today, maybe tonight.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

clampdown said:


> my friend and i were just messing around on the internet and passed out, nothing today, maybe tonight.


i wonder what i bought?


----------

